# Migrants Storm Ferry



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

8.38 video

http://news.sky.com/

Were you due to catch this ferry :wink:

tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Maybe one solution would be to let them on to an empty ferry and order the Captain to sail to Libya? :roll:


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

This is getting out of hand............

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-29057709

Glad we are sailing to the Hook tomorrow..............


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Yep! Glad we have booked to Amsterdam for the first time. Nothing to do with this problem - just sick of the long drive to the south coast ferry ports.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Dover - calais in 10 days. I wish id gone off to Dunkirk now. 

Maybe someone could suggest they walk through the chunnel ?


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Don't know about walking, there was one thumbing a lift at the tunnel pet check-in car park yesterday! Can you imagine somebody wandering around the tunnel on foot in the UK? It's the bloody French who encourage them if you ask me. Why don't they deport them? I thought it was an offence not to have ID in France.

Malcolm


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Security at Calais has always looked slack to me and the staff sometimes appear to have forgotten to bring along their community brain cell.
Where are the gendarmes, where are the French military?
Tighten up the port's security give out a zero tolerance policy and make repatriation within 3 days absolute priority.
Or has French policy been to allow illegals to access the ferry ports so that the short trip to the UK is easier and solves France's problem?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> Security at Calais has always looked slack to me and the staff sometimes appear to have forgotten to bring along their community brain cell.
> Where are the gendarmes, where are the French military?
> Tighten up the port's security give out a zero tolerance policy and make repatriation within 3 days absolute priority.
> Or has French policy been to allow illegals to access the ferry ports so that the short trip to the UK is easier and solves France's problem?


*****************************************

They (the French in Calais) reckon it is costing them £10M a year to keep them from the tunnel and want us to contribute. They have "relaxed" efforts over the last few days to make the point.

Myself I blame the Mail for running all those stories about us giving away houses and benefits :lol:

Dick


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

In fact the 'Mail' is delivered via the Red Cross to them on a daily basis :wink: 

tony


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

emjaiuk said:


> Don't know about walking, there was one thumbing a lift at the tunnel pet check-in car park yesterday! Can you imagine somebody wandering around the tunnel on foot in the UK? It's the bloody French who encourage them if you ask me. Why don't they deport them? I thought it was an offence not to have ID in France.
> 
> Malcolm


Perhaps the one that you saw at the tunnel pet check-in ended up in the back of the Fiat Panda featured on Radio 4 news this evening! (see my thread titled "Unbelievable")

Caulkhead


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

At Pidou a foreign lorry driver made a phone call to the police 20 mins later the plods turned up, the lorry driver opened the the rear doors and out popped an illegal, the police merely pointed to the exit, off he trundled, that was it. :roll: 

they do not take it seriously, do they ?

tony


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Why dont our goverment cut all the benefits give out to every one in the UK to the same amount paid in France. This would mean their would be no advantage in coming to the UK.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh no! the bleeding hearts wouldn't stand for that :roll: 

tony


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> At Pidou a foreign lorry driver made a phone call to the police 20 mins later the plods turned up, the lorry driver opened the the rear doors and out popped an illegal, the police merely pointed to the exit, off he trundled, that was it. :roll:
> 
> they do not take it seriously, do they ?
> 
> tony


We (UK) do not seem to do much more. Take them to a police station, then release them and ASK them to come back in a weeks time.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

hymermick1 said:


> Why dont our goverment cut all the benefits give out to every one in the UK to the same amount paid in France. This would mean their would be no advantage in coming to the UK.


I would have thought the benefits would have been higher in France than here after all they haven't got the right wing pillocks in power we have. :wink:


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> In fact the 'Mail' is delivered via the Red Cross to them on a daily basis :wink:
> 
> tony


Oh come on Gemmy is there no end to your cruelty! :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

It is appalling. I wonder how many of those poor souls trying to get to the UK would make better citizens than some of the benefit street individuals we have here already.

They seem desperate enough, bet many would soon be off the social security benefits. In business, further education or politics (that may be Dangerous).

I suppose there will also be those who just wish to bite the hand that feeds them too.


And here are we all trying to escape the bloody UK.

I have cancelled our trip to France for the weekend in light of all this. £79 Return too!. North Sea was too expensive last minute.

TM


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Rumour that the French want the UK border staff moved back to Dover side of the channel, could prove interesting. ??


Martin


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Thereby ripping up the 2002 agreement :wink: 

tony


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I bought some cheap hooch in Lidl at Calais on SAturday. The shop had three security guards!  They (potential Illegals)were in there like a pack of hyenas, stealing cooked chickens and bread. I saw a pair of shoes go up one guys jumper!

I made Mrs 1302 stay with the motorhome whilst I shopped alone. AT one point several of them 'got a bit too near me for comfort' so I taught them a few new English curses. With over 200euro in my pocket and a decent watch on my wrist I felt intimidated. Once they nick the food they sit on the wall outside the shop eating it...

They need sending back with a boot up the arse!


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

We were also at Calais on Saturday and pleased to see at last the French Police had cleared the vermin from around the port. The main problem seems to be that some of the French are actually feeding them.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

What a disgraceful description of people, I hope the mods delete your post, Alan.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

hymermick1 said:


> We were also at Calais on Saturday and pleased to see at last the French Police had cleared the vermin from around the port. The main problem seems to be that some of the French are actually feeding them.


Quite right to be criticised too ! 
Fancy mentioning French Police . . . Tut tut tut


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have to say it saddens me deeply to see some of the attitudes and comments towards people who just want a better life. Ironically the UK and America are probably responsible for screwing up the very countries they are now desperate to escape from. 

These are human beings driven to desperate measures. Its alright for us we are the lucky wealthy ones but imagine what it must be like making a journey with sod all money from Iraq or Afganistan, getting beaten up and moved on from everywhere you go and spat at or worse.

We are supposed to be a united Europe. Whey cant the leaders get together and come up with a sensible solution to look after these people and disperse them to parts of the EU where they can be useful? OR is that too bleading heart and liberal of me?  

Good luck to them.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> I have to say it saddens me deeply to see some of the attitudes and comments towards people who just want a better life. Ironically the UK and America are probably responsible for screwing up the very countries they are now desperate to escape from.
> 
> These are human beings driven to desperate measures. Its alright for us we are the lucky wealthy ones but imagine what it must be like making a journey with sod all money from Iraq or Afganistan, getting beaten up and moved on from everywhere you go and spat at or worse.
> 
> ...


Nice to see some humanity, thank you Barry.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

barryd said:


> I have to say it saddens me deeply to see some of the attitudes and comments towards people who just want a better life. Ironically the UK and America are probably responsible for screwing up the very countries they are now desperate to escape from.
> 
> These are human beings driven to desperate measures. Its alright for us we are the lucky wealthy ones but imagine what it must be like making a journey with sod all money from Iraq or Afganistan, getting beaten up and moved on from everywhere you go and spat at or worse.
> 
> ...


Obviously you don't live in a community blighted and intimidated by these people. And who says they are penniless? Paying a people trafficer is not cheap. 
If these immigrants are so noble surely they would be working to reform and rebuild their own countries instead of coming here and trying to convert our country into another Muslim state.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Nifty bit of generalisation there Spacer. So you reckon they are all fundamentalists hell bent on overthrowing democracy and that they are all sufficiently wealthy and have paid people traffickers?

Is there any room in your scenario for even a few who just want the opportunity to settle somewhere and work to have a better life?

Alan.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Why don't they try Greece, Italy, France as their Eldorado..............just asking :wink: After all, they don't suddenly materialise in Calais do they.?

tony


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Just a thought but in fairness to the immigrants ,IF YOU DONT have a POT to P**S in any bucket will do. I have lived in France for 10 years (my choice) but if all this NIMBY rubbish was taken out of the equation, by having a United World instead of borders and nationalities,none of this would be happening, for a start all the wealth would be evenly distributed, so all places could be attractive to different people, so to quote the fab one, ALL WE ARE SAYING IS GIVE PEACE A CHANCE :?:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> Why don't they try Greece, Italy, France as their Eldorado..............just asking :wink: After all, they don't suddenly materialise in Calais do they.?
> 
> tony


*************************************************

Those from the French speaking ex colonies choose France, those that come from Portugese and Spanish speaking ex colonies choose Spain and Portugal. Now considering just over a hundred years ago 2/3rds of the world's land surface was ruled and governed by us. It's not surprising is it? Espectially if you take away the land area of Russia and China

Dick


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

I like the one that goes, Why doesent the SUN set on the British Empire??? answer, because GOD doesent trust the British in the dark :lol:


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

As I see it, these people coming from Iraq and countries in that region pass through Turkey, Bulgaria,Serbia,Croatia, Slovenia,Italy and France before trying to land on our shores, the question is, if they are so desperate why don't they stay in one of these countries. 

Answers on a postcard  

Keith


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't they try Greece, Italy, France as their Eldorado..............just asking :wink: After all, they don't suddenly materialise in Calais do they.?
> ...


So why is 90% of them can't speak English? Just asking

Keith


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

kaacee said:


> As I see it, these people coming from Iraq and countries in that region pass through Turkey, Bulgaria,Serbia,Croatia, Slovenia,Italy and France before trying to land on our shores, the question is, if they are so desperate why don't they stay in one of these countries.
> 
> Answers on a postcard
> 
> Keith


most of those looking to come to the UK have a smattering of English to get by with. I doubt that many, if any, of those from Somalia, Afghanistan, Iraq, wherever, speak any other European language - like many from Turkey or the Balkans don't speak English either.

so naturally you gravitate to where you can at least get by in a language rather than having to learn from scratch with no means of doing so.

as Glandwr said, those from the French, Spanish or Portuguese ex-colonies settle in France, Spain and Portugal 'cos they speak the lingo. no doubt if German or Italian was a more widely spoken language, migrants would settle there.

Holland has a large number of Indonesians - a hangover from when it was the Dutch East Indies. same for Surinamese from South America.

so it's NFRS to see why many of these economic migrants pitch up in Calais to get to the UK - they speak English after a fashion.

Europe needs to be proactive in doing something to resolve this issue but to call them "vermin" etc is just indicative of how narrow minded and xenophobic people in this country are.

stop reading the bloody Daily Hate folks and start opening your minds and eyes.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

erneboy said:


> Nifty bit of generalisation there Spacer. So you reckon they are all fundamentalists hell bent on overthrowing democracy and that they are all sufficiently wealthy and have paid people traffickers?
> 
> Is there any room in your scenario for even a few who just want the opportunity to settle somewhere and work to have a better life?
> 
> Alan.


Not half as much a generalisation as expecting us to welcome thousand upon thousands of extra population ever year to this already overcrowded island.
Still once we jettison Scotland there will be plenty of space in the Highlands to resettle hardworking immigrants.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

NFRS

National Fancy Rat Society

www.nfrs.org/

tony

The NFRS :?:


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

NFRS - Not F*cking Rocket Science.... :wink:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

no F***ers really sensible,


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I can appreciate that thinking of them all as intent on evil and on wanting a living at the gift of the UK tax payer while they take the country from us makes it very easy to refer to them as vermin and to hold the view that none should be allowed to come here. Not a position that's so easy to maintain if you were for one moment to believe that some of them at least are just people wishing to work to improve their lives.

Such a simplistic view makes hating every one of them very easy for the gullible doesn't it? Does any single one of you really believe that they are all evil? Just asking, Alan.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

erneboy said:


> I can appreciate that thinking of them all as intent on evil and on wanting a living at the gift of the UK tax payer while they take the country from us makes it very easy to refer to them as vermin and to hold the view that none should be allowed to come here. Not a position that's so easy to maintain if you were for one moment to believe that some of them at least are just people wishing to work to improve their lives.
> 
> Such a simplistic view makes hating every one of them very easy for the gullible doesn't it? Does any single one of you really believe that they are all evil? Just asking, Alan.


Alan, I don't for one moment think they are evil (well most of them anyway)I just cannot get my head round why they travel through lots of other countries to get to the UK other than the obvious assumption we are a soft touch unlike other EU countries who make it quite clear they will not support them financially full stop. We surely just cannot keep accepting them in vast numbers whether legal or otherwise. Not nice I agree, but that's the way it is and we need to wake up to this fact.

Keith


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The legal bottom line is that it isn't the UK's problem, despite what the Mayor of Calais would like to believe. Yes, I wish we were less of a soft touch onb benefits and welfare for those who haven't contributed, but at least we didn't sign up to the Schengen agreement as France did. Rather than whinge it's the UK's fault, they should be shipping them back to Italy where most of them entered the EU and chastising the Italians for turning a blind eye instead of fingerprinting them as they should.

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for that Keith. I don't think we should support them in vast numbers either, Alan.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Doing our return trip on that boat on 1st oct from Calais :roll:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Telbell said:


> Doing our return trip on that boat on 1st oct from Calais :roll:


Check your undercarriage for axle huggers on the way back.... :lol:


----------



## Amy2010 (Apr 21, 2014)

Just come back from Calais and had an extra passenger under our bike cover😩thank goodness we found him before we got back to the uk but he wasn't very happy and must admit it was pretty scary.
Saw load of them just waiting for the chance to jump on the motorhomes passing by.
Something surely has to be done soon!! Safe touring everyone.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

We came back last Saturday and didn't see any, we arrived just slightly ahead of check in time to go to the pet reception and from there straight to check in. Honestly didn't see anyone

It was early, 7:30am but not that early


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> The legal bottom line is that it isn't the UK's problem, despite what the Mayor of Calais would like to believe. Yes, I wish we were less of a soft touch onb benefits and welfare for those who haven't contributed, but at least we didn't sign up to the Schengen agreement as France did. Rather than whinge it's the UK's fault, they should be shipping them back to Italy where most of them entered the EU and chastising the Italians for turning a blind eye instead of fingerprinting them as they should.
> 
> Dave


Exactly why it IS the UK's problem and not the French's.
We didn't agree to open borders so it is up to us to keep them closed not for the French who did agree to open borders and therefore should not be spending money on keeping our fancy ideals.
Simples.

Patrick


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Hardly simples Patrick, if they wanted asylum then there were plenty of 'safe' countries in which to apply that they passed through .. You cannot pick and choose it is not a sweet selection bar. :roll: 

tony


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> Hardly simples Patrick, if they wanted asylum then there were plenty of 'safe' countries in which to apply that they passed through .. You cannot pick and choose it is not a sweet selection bar. :roll:
> 
> tony


Not really the point I was trying to make (Calais Mayor is right, IMHO) and we should have the job of stopping them cross the border in the UK using UK paid staff. Why should the French do our job for us?

But as to the point you raise... Why isn't it for each and every one of these unfortunate people to decide where they think they will have the best chance of a decent life? I know I am doing just that as we tour around Europe in our motorhome. Right now France (Biarritz seems just the place to be so here I am. Later I may go and rent a house in Portugal for a couple of years...
Why is this my right but not someone elses?

Patrick


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

"Why isn't it for each and every one of these unfortunate people to decide where they think they will have the best chance of a decent life?"


So therefore they are ECONOMIC MIGRANTS, so they can pi$$ off, we have enough home grown ones of our own. :evil: 

tony


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

It doesn't follow that someone looking to survive when their home place has become untenable is just an economic migrant. Every asylum seeker is perforce looking for somewhere to survive but is not usually classified as an economic migrant.
As an aside, we do need economic immigrants because we haven't bee breeding enough in the UK to keep the taxes coming in to pay my pension. It is getting worse and needs addressing - by encouraging young people to come and settle here. What we don't want is for people to stay away from our shores but take the work to do wherever they are - like the Indians have been doing for years. They do nothing to help pay my pension.

By the way, would an independent Scotland sign up for Shengan? If so, who should pay for keeping people from crossing the Hadrian Wall - Scots or Rem-Brits? Just asking...

Patrick


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> By the way, would an independent Scotland sign up for Shengan? If so, who should pay for keeping people from crossing the Hadrian Wall - Scots or Rem-Brits? Just asking...
> 
> Patrick


I believe we will fast-track them North. :wink:

The rest is the responsibility of our new neighbour. :lol:

Note: I am pre-empting the referendum result but think Mr Salmond has done a first class campaign.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes great down at Biarittz innit shall we send the next lot to sponge off you...................would you like that . Talk sense, you're nothing more than a wandering refugee :twisted: 

tony


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Whilst I am horrified at the idea of illegal immigrants smuggled into the uk I find it hilarious that Patrick Philips can draw a parallel to him being in Biarritz in his motorhome and renting a pad in Portugal to the plight of some truck-limpet in Sangatte.

you can't educate Pork. :lol:


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

1302 said:


> you can't educate Pork. :lol:


I agree but I think I must keep trying


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

If you can't educate pork then they simply ham it.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Ps. they were at it again yesterday. 8O :roll: 

tony


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Indeed. They are throwing stones at vehicles to slow/stop them now.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-29249687

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, we've given in:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-29294776

NOTE..................NOT THE WAIL :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

As mentioned before, I can't quite understand why they are not arrested by the French Police/Gendarmerie.

Is it not a legal requirement in France (and many other countries) to carry some form of ID about ones person?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Yesterdays Daily Express said that an illegal immigrant was found strapped to the underside of a motorhome last week.

He would need to be skinny to get under mine. :lol:


----------

